# Some of my  Pictures



## MJ Preston (Jul 26, 2012)

Last Christmas my kids bought me a Canon Rebel T3 which I absolutely love. Somewhere here at WF I had a thread with pictures I've taken, but I'll be damned if I can find it. So here is some of the stuff I've done since I started shooting last Christmas.

If you would like to check out any of my other photos you can visit my Flickr Page


----------



## vangoghsear (Jul 26, 2012)

I really like your photography.  You have a wonderful sense of drama.


----------



## JimJanuary (Jul 26, 2012)

Great pics!! Particularly love the shot over the foggy field


----------



## MJ Preston (Jul 28, 2012)

Here's a few more


----------



## Trilby (Jul 29, 2012)

Love your pics, they are crystal clear and I agree with the sense of drama quote.

I especially like the first pic in the first post. Although this photo has been taken on a beautiful day, I can just imagine that scene on a foggy night, it would be a great setting for a murder or ghost story.

Yes I love the pics - not keen on your avatar though, it gives me the creeps.:icon_frown:


----------



## Cran (Aug 17, 2012)

I think we featured some of your pics in an earlier issue of _Motley Press_, *MJ* - 
maybe those are the ones you're looking for?

Good to see you've still got the eye.


----------



## Dunluchyn (Sep 3, 2012)

I like the tanker in  the first set...excellent perspective; and the road leading into the storm is inspiring.


----------



## JackKnife (Sep 3, 2012)

I can think of a hundred stories to go along with each picture you've taken. Hell, I even think you'd do well in the market of book covers. I agree with the others, that there's a really awesome sense of drama and foreboding that accompanies most of these.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Sep 3, 2012)

These pictures remind me of home, small town in the middle of nowhere. I especially liked the foggy field with the barbed wire fence. I see that in the early morning hours, dew still clinging to the grass and cattle still sleeping. Its very beautiful during spring mornings. 
Good eye, sir. =D>


----------



## Dunluchyn (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, he does have a good eye and that oft times is  the easiest and hardest thing to make the most of...


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 12, 2012)

Wild Buffalo in Northern Canada (Northwest Territories)





Abandoned Farmhouse in Alberta





Thus quoth the Raven


----------



## Cran (Sep 12, 2012)

More good ones, MJ. The farmhouse shot looks like something I'd see in National Geographic.


----------



## Kryptex (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, they're really amazing


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 29, 2012)

New pics and art


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 15, 2012)

Old in the shadow of new. The Ferry will be decommissioned once the bridge is finished.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 15, 2012)

That boat picture is stunning - really great capture.


----------



## Geri (Oct 15, 2012)

Amazing photos ...simply amazing


----------



## toddm (Oct 17, 2012)

great photos - I've looked though them more than once
I especially like how many of them are crisp and clear, yet atmospheric

---todd


----------

